# DC Folks



## jocose

Hey, I was just wondering who on the forum, besides me, is in the DC area?

Then the next question is wwho on the forum in the DC area would be interested in meeting up and hanging out with me, and helping me to learn how to use my camera and take awesome pictures?

Just wonderin'


----------



## mpdc

IM from DC.  What type of caamera do you use, photos do you take?


----------



## jocose

mpdc,



I have a Canon PowerShot S2.  I can't really tell you what kind of pictures I take because I'm still very, very new and am trying pretty much everything.  You can have look on my photoblog, which is more a highlight of my experimentation than a highlight of my best pictures.



I know that doesnt help much, but its the truth 



Thanks for responding!


----------



## clarinetJWD

I live in Baltimore these days, and I'd certainly be interested in a DC meetup.  
I used to use the PowerShot S1 IS, so I know how it works pretty well


----------



## jocose

cool!  I really like the S2, but I've been thinking about upgrading to a real DSLR.  I want to have better control over manual focus and DOF and such, but then I think that perhaps it's just that I don't really know how to use the camera, and the manual is pretty much crap 

Where is Balmer are you?  I grew up in Pikesville.


----------



## clarinetJWD

I liked the S1, but it was my roommate's and I had to give it back.  So I bought a DSLR 

I'm right downtown.  I go to the Peabody Conservatory of Music.


----------



## mpdc

Use a D20 Canon.  Amazing camera.  Love shots with water in them.  However am trying to learn to do peoples.  Anyways I have fri and sat off.  If you think you would like to hook up and do some photo shooting drop a line.  this weekedn is fubar because of some funky DC stuff.  However next one should be good.
Anyways enjoy.


----------



## jocose

I'm a little lacking in the life dept, so I'm pretty much available all the time


----------



## clarinetJWD

I believe I'm free on November 5th in the afternoon.  Anyone else?


----------



## JonMikal

i may join you youngins


----------



## jocose

That's Guy Fawkes Day...so do we have to try to blow something up?


----------



## clarinetJWD

What? we weren't going to anyways?


----------



## jocose

I'm down with the 5th.


----------



## clarinetJWD

mpdc? Jon?


----------



## mpdc

Nov 5.  what day is that.  John ofcourse you would be welcome.
I was just showing your photos to Liz.  She was very impressed.


----------



## jocose

it's a week from this Saturday


----------



## mpdc

Well lest do this thing.  Where is a good place to meet up and what time you all want to set?


----------



## clarinetJWD

I don't really know DC too well, so let's meet somewhere obvious 
Now, I'll have a Rehearsal Saturday morning, but it's only for 45 minutes.  I don't know yet whether it's at 9:30 or 11:10.  I'll get back to you, but let's make it 1:30 for now, if that's alright with you guys, and I'll let you know about my rehearsal when it's announced.


----------



## mpdc

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I don't really know DC too well, so let's meet somewhere obvious
> Now, I'll have a Rehearsal Saturday morning, but it's only for 45 minutes.  I don't know yet whether it's at 9:30 or 11:10.  I'll get back to you, but let's make it 1:30 for now, if that's alright with you guys, and I'll let you know about my rehearsal when it's announced.


OK.  UNion station should be rather simple for all peoples to find?


----------



## jocose

Union Station is good, but big.  Also, I was thinking that depending on what we were thinking of shooting would help deterime.  That is, if we want people, Dupont, the Mall, Adams Morgan might be good.  If we want gov't buildings, the Mall is best, and ...

But Union Station is good for me too (I live on the red line), and we can get to anywhere from there.

Since I don't know any of you, I would like to meet somewhere obvious though


----------



## JonMikal

the w. monument would be easy for everyone to spot. we could meet on the lincoln memorial side.


----------



## clarinetJWD

Very true Jon, I was actually thinking that myself, as I have been there twice already in the last 2 weeks...


----------



## mpdc

Aye aye.
Sounds good to me.
I would assume we would be fairly simple to spot.  With the cameras and all.
Most tourists have those small point and click kind


----------



## jocose

Jon, where exactly are to talking about?  There's a huge spread between the two.  Can I suggest at the top of the escalators of the Metro Smithsonian (Mall entrance) station?  That way there isn't as big of a space as between the Washington Monument and the Lincoln Memorial.  True, it will be more crowded, but I think it's wiser since it's a smaller area...just my two cents...I'm happy to meet anywhere...just give me specifics as I don't know any of you   (Oh, BTW, pics of me on the arty farty portrait forum--but I have a beard right now--may not be around by then  )


----------



## mpdc

Well I guess we had best get a place set here shortly, aye?


----------



## jocose

I'm good with the monument...just need a little more specific location is all.

Sorry, I'm not trying to cause problems


----------



## mpdc

jocose said:
			
		

> I'm good with the monument...just need a little more specific location is all.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not trying to cause problems


OHHHH no.  thhis is how most meetings come along. All will be well.


----------



## clarinetJWD

I like the monument too.  I think what he suggested it at the Washington Monument, on the side facing the Lincoln Memorial.  So between the two, but at the Washington.  Sounds good to me.  I'll know on Saturday afternoon what time I can make it.


----------



## mpdc

UH RAH!


----------



## hobbes28

How about just meeting at the edge of the reflecting pool between the two monuments, the side closest to the Washington Monument?  That's where I usually met up with people because it's only a stretch of concrete like 25 ft long.


----------



## jocose

I like the visual.  Thanks, Hobbes!!


----------



## JonMikal

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> How about just meeting at the edge of the reflecting pool between the two monuments, the side closest to the Washington Monument? That's where I usually met up with people because it's only a stretch of concrete like 25 ft long.


 
i see you've been using google-earth


----------



## hobbes28

I love that program.


----------



## clarinetJWD

That'd work too.  Sounds good.  We'll meet at the placed marked on Hobbes's map.


----------



## clarinetJWD

Alright, my rehearsal next week is early (9:30-10:30) so if you want to meet a little bit earlier, I can be there as early as noon.  WHat do you think?  Or should we stick with 1:30 anyways


----------



## clarinetJWD

Hello?


----------



## jocose

OK, sorry to be out of touch.

So, we are meeting at the reflecting pool (the side closest to the Washington Monument and the WWII memorial).  We will look like tourists, except we will have nicer cameras, and we're meeting either at 11 or 1:30.  I got it 

OK seriously, now that we got the place, when is best for everyone?

Also, if anyone wants my cell number (just in case), let me know.


----------



## clarinetJWD

Either 12 or 1:30.  11:00 isn't going to be possible for me.  Yeah, we should PM each other our phone #s.  It's always a good idea when you're trying to be in the same place at the same time


----------



## clarinetJWD

FINAL DETAILS!!!  THIS IS IT

When:  1:30 PM on Saturday, Nov. 5
Where:  The Washington Monument end of the reflection pool.

See you there.  And anyone else who happens to live in DC, come as well!


----------



## jocose

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> FINAL DETAILS!!!  THIS IS IT
> 
> When:  1:30 PM on Saturday, Nov. 5
> Where:  The Washington Monument end of the reflection pool.
> 
> See you there.  And anyone else who happens to live in DC, come as well!




Sounds like we picked an awesome day!  It's supposed to be in the 70s!

See you at 1:30!


----------



## mpdc

jocose said:
			
		

> Sounds like we picked an awesome day!  It's supposed to be in the 70s!
> 
> See you at 1:30!


UH RAH!


----------



## clarinetJWD

I really hate to do this, but my Clarinet teacher just scheduled Rep Class for Saturday afternoon...  I'll see if he can hear me play some other time before the masterclass on Monday, but if he can't, is there any way y'all can reschedule it for 2 weeks from tomorrow? (November 19)  I hate it when this sort of thing happens, and I normally would be able to get out of class, but I'm playing some excerpts preparing for a amsterclass.  Sorry guys... let me know.


----------



## jocose

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I really hate to do this, but my Clarinet teacher just scheduled Rep Class for Saturday afternoon... I'll see if he can hear me play some other time before the masterclass on Monday, but if he can't, is there any way y'all can reschedule it for 2 weeks from tomorrow? (November 19) I hate it when this sort of thing happens, and I normally would be able to get out of class, but I'm playing some excerpts preparing for a amsterclass. Sorry guys... let me know.


 
I hate it when life gets in the way of things 

Maybe we should go to your Masters Class and take pics of that 

Seriously, though, I'm good with waiting till the 19th if others are.  I'm also good with doing it tomorrow AND on the 19th.


----------



## clarinetJWD

Well, I haven't heard back from my teacher yet, so let's say the 19th...  It's too bad, really, but I really need some help if I'm not going to completely suck on Monday


----------



## JonMikal

my ankle is giving me trouble, but i may still show up just in case others are interested.
was there an itinerary?


----------



## clarinetJWD

Jon, give your ankle a little time to heal.  We're meeting in 2 weeks.  Sorry about the change.


----------



## jocose

Sounds good...2 weeks from today...sadly it won't be Guy Fawkes day, so we won't be able to blow anything up, but we should still have some fun.

Joe, Good luck today and Monday (Monday, right?).  Anyway, post and let us know how it goes.

See y'all in 2 weeks.


----------



## mpdc

JonMikal said:
			
		

> my ankle is giving me trouble, but i may still show up just in case others are interested.
> was there an itinerary?


NA I wasnt aware of one.  Trying to see if we are still doing this thing.  I tend not to go into DC on my off days unless there is a reason.  You still doing this thing?

Give me a call.  202-270-6823

Todd
'


----------



## jocose

Todd,

We are postponing 2 weeks so Jon's ankle can heal and Joe can rehearse and be awesome in his Masters Class.

Stay tuned!


----------



## mpdc

jocose said:
			
		

> Todd,
> 
> We are postponing 2 weeks so Jon's ankle can heal and Joe can rehearse and be awesome in his Masters Class.
> 
> Stay tuned!


Poooo.

Copy.  Any one of you know a good book for me to get that will help out with the use of my D20.  The instruction manner was, umm well it didnt help me.  And I am finding that some things i do help the photos alot, but I have a hard time doing it with any accuracey


----------



## JonMikal

well, i showed up anyway and hung around for 45 minutes then hit the museums. Todd, i got your number, but forgot to take it with me. if we do this again, we'll need to meet in a specific place unless we wear TPF signs  you'd be wrong thinking we're the only ones with 'big' cams. everyone i saw was either using a high-end nikon or canon  it was a beautiful day in dc!


----------



## clarinetJWD

Well, in two weeks I will be able to go down there.  I have a concert this Saturday, and the Opera is in two weeks, but Saturday is the other cast/orchestra, so I have the day off.  Sorry I missed such a gorgeous day... it was the same way here, but I was lazy and played Super Mario 64 between my rehearsals :mrgreen:

Yeah, last time I was down there i noticed the great cameras floating around.  Camera envy all day...


----------



## DC Photo bug

JonMikal said:
			
		

> well, i showed up anyway and hung around for 45 minutes then hit the museums. Todd, i got your number, but forgot to take it with me. if we do this again, we'll need to meet in a specific place unless we wear TPF signs  you'd be wrong thinking we're the only ones with 'big' cams. everyone i saw was either using a high-end nikon or canon  it was a beautiful day in dc!


 

Dude we were down there too.
This saddens me.  I figured you were going to show.  I have got to get my cam in for a cleaning.
Ohhh well..
Yeah I noticed a lot of sweet cameras.  You may have seen us.  I got yelled at (exageration) for using a tripod uin the park...

Was rather funny.  I didnt tell the dude what I was.  And he was cool anyways.  jsut kinda said, HEY you cant use a tripod.  Im going to go for a walk, when I come back you know....


----------



## clarinetJWD

I just found out:  I'm not playing the opera next Saturday, and Camerata is over tomorrow, so in a week when we FINALLY meet, I will be free all day, so let's decide on a time that's best for everybody.


----------



## JonMikal

i'm out for the rest of the year.


----------



## clarinetJWD

That's too bad...


----------



## JonMikal

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I just found out: I'm not playing the opera next Saturday, and Camerata is over tomorrow, so in a week when we FINALLY meet, I will be free all day, so let's decide on a time that's best for everybody.


 
are you guys meeting this weekend? i may be able to swing it.


----------



## clarinetJWD

Hopefully, that's what we planned on when the last meet fell through.  Guys?  you still up for it?


----------



## jocose

I think I'm still free.


----------



## JonMikal

i have to get a few peeps on a train in Alexandria saturday late morning...so anytime after that i'm good.


----------



## kelox

What, a meetup in this area???? Let me know where and when!!!!!!


----------



## clarinetJWD

I think the plan is this Saturday (1:30 is the current meetup time I believe) on the Washington Monument end of the reflecting pool.  Hope you can make it!

PS:  I'll send out messages to everyone who has expressed interest either tomorow or Thursday, just so everyone knows what's up
So far that's: jocose, mpdc, JonMikal, kelox, and of course me.


----------



## kelox

Sweet, that gives me time to get directions there. Anyone know a good place to park?


----------



## JonMikal

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I think the plan is this Saturday (1:30 is the current meetup time I believe) on the *Washington Monument end of the reflecting pool. Hope you can make it*!
> 
> PS: I'll send out messages to everyone who has expressed interest either tomorow or Thursday, just so everyone knows what's up
> So far that's: jocose, mpdc, JonMikal, kelox, and of course me.


 
i was there the other day...very crowded area...this is not a good location unless one of you wears a 'TPF' sign.


----------



## jocose

Can I suggest that we meet at the top of the escalator to the Mall Entrance of the Metro? That way, there is a very limited place to meet, and it should be pretty obvious since most people there will be moving, so those of us milling around (who aren't asking for money) will probably be us 

There are other places as well, depending on where we want to go. If we want to meet in Dupont, there is a small park at the top of the escalator and across the street (that would be the Q street enterance, not the Circle entrance). Or, for the Capitol area, the Capitol South Metro is ideal because it's not heavily used on the weekends.

There are, of course other areas, but I think that a small area to meet at is best.

As far as parking, kelox, where are you coming from? it's always a ***** to find parking in DC, so I would suggest parking at a Metro, but you need a SmartCard to get out of the lots (for those that aren't metered).

Anyway, this is just my thoughts.


----------



## kelox

jocose said:
			
		

> As far as parking, kelox, where are you coming from? it's always a ***** to find parking in DC, so I would suggest parking at a Metro, but you need a SmartCard to get out of the lots (for those that aren't metered).
> 
> Anyway, this is just my thoughts.


Coming from Baltimore.


----------



## jocose

Like I said, you need a SmartCard to get out of the parking lots, but if you are coming from Baltimore, when 95 splits to 495, you take the left side and the next exit (I think--or maybe the second one) is the exit for the Greenbelt Metro.

There is also free parking near my apartment, and you can walk to the Takoma Metro from there.  If you want that, I can give you directions (it's pretty easy...I'm not sure where in B'more you are, but you can take 29 to 193 and you are right near where I live).  PM me if you are interested.  (Joe, that goes for you too, and anyone else coming from Balmer).


----------



## clarinetJWD

Yes, please.  If I had directions (I'm coming from downtown)  I could meet just about anywhere.  I just liked the monument, because I could actually find it!  And free parking is the best kind.  Maybe the three of us could meet there and then meet the others at the mall entrance?


----------



## hobbes28

kelox said:
			
		

> Coming from Baltimore.



Are you at APG?


----------



## JonMikal

JonMikal said:
			
		

> the w. monument would be easy for everyone to spot. we could meet on the lincoln memorial side.


 
i still think this is best for those who aren't familar with dc. there are some that mingle, but i'm sure we'd pick each other out.


----------



## kelox

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Are you at APG?


Nope, I am now stationed at lovely Ft. Living Room.


----------



## clarinetJWD

I think anywhere would be fine.  kelox and I have directions to the metro station near jocose's house, so we can easily meet him there (with free parking, I may add...) and then go wherever else to meet you and mpdc.

1:30 still sound fine (1:00 at the station near jocose's)?


----------



## hobbes28

kelox said:
			
		

> Nope, I am now stationed at lovely Ft. Living Room.



That's the best assignment I've ever had.  Glad you're enjoying it too.


----------



## clarinetJWD

Alright, so what are everyone's plans.  Let's all get on the same page...
As of now, I'm planning on meeting jocose and maybe kelox (haven't heard yet) at the station near his house at about 1 PM, and meeting everyone else somewhere at 1:30.


----------



## jocose

I'm still good to go.  Joe and Kalox, just give me a call when you are at the Metro (it is free parking on the weekends--I checked), and I'll be ready.


----------

